# Sixline Wrasse requirements



## KaylNeko (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi y'all. Have a question. 

I got to talking to the owner of my LFS--she's really into saltwater, and I'm wanting to do a saltwater tank at some point (not soon, so the question is theoretical atm). We got to chatting about fish, inverts, and corals, and she suggested setting up a small aquarium (she was thinking 5, I was thinking 10) with some live rock, a Fire Shrimp, some peppermint shrimp, blue/green hermit crabs, snails, a few pieces of soft corals, and a Sixline Wrasse, as it stays small. However, when I started looking up the different species online, the info I found on the Sixline Wrasse is that it requires 30 gallons for one? I know some fish need more space than you would think for their size, but for a 3 inch fish that sticks pretty close to the reef, that doesn't make sense to me. Is there something I'm missing, or is the info on the fish overcautious/inaccurate? I did read the post on stocking levels for size and the different groupings for saltwater fish, which made me even more confused about the 30 gallon requirement.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

30g is really not very big for a fish thats 3" when you throw in the Live Rock and Sand. He needs swim room basically, he's not like a Clown Fish that just stays put all day, this guy will swim all over the place.


----------



## KaylNeko (Jan 6, 2012)

Ok, guess that makes sense, taking into account the live rock. Thanks.


----------

